# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Anyone tried Hardy Barrels

## hillclima

Anyone tried Hardy Barrels?  either his standard or carbon wrapped? Curious as to how they are performing

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Anyone tried Hardy Barrels?  either his standard or carbon wrapped? Curious as to how they are performing


....http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...8-tikka-24749/

----------


## camo wsm

Just had a .260ai built with one will post results once I get a chance to shoot it

----------


## 199p

Link not working?

----------


## 199p

I am tempted to try one of his carbonwrapped barrels for a build im currently dreaming up. 
If the price on the website is tru

----------


## 25/08IMP

Yea I've got three and the two I've done load work on seem very good.
They are about 24mm stright  taper so not as light as light weight fluted barrel but I'm sure they are lighter than a steel  barrel of the same Dia. 
I've got 2 in .260AI and one in .260AI. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Yea I've got three and the two I've done load work on seem very good.
> They are about 24mm stright  taper so not as light as light weight fluted barrel but I'm sure they are lighter than a steel  barrel of the same Dia. 
> I've got 2 in .260AI and one in .260AI. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I don't know the weight of the Hardy carbon ones but the Proof Research Carbon Sendero light one I had was lighter than a Shilen #3 the same calibre & length I have.

----------


## 25/08IMP

I'm not sure of the weight compared to the old tikka but the one I got put on my blaser  is only about 60grams lighter.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

I read that unless you go with quite a thick barrel there isnt a huge weight savings. For example not much of a saving on a lite sporter barrel compaired to say 338

----------


## Wildman

WHats it for?

----------


## veitnamcam

> WHats it for?


To match your carbon stock.

----------


## hillclima

> ....http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...8-tikka-24749/


So looking at that they seem to shoot alright, do you have any comments comparing them to other barrels (shilen etc) or can't really see a difference?

----------


## hillclima

> Yea I've got three and the two I've done load work on seem very good.
> They are about 24mm stright  taper so not as light as light weight fluted barrel but I'm sure they are lighter than a steel  barrel of the same Dia. 
> I've got 2 in .260AI and one in .260AI. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Have you got three of his carbon barrels?

----------


## hillclima

> I read that unless you go with quite a thick barrel there isnt a huge weight savings. For example not much of a saving on a lite sporter barrel compaired to say 338


I've read the same, carbon is not a huge advantage over normal from what I can see

----------


## hillclima

> WHats it for?


Don't know yet, just thinking about future projects

----------


## Friwi

Some claim on the Internet that carbon wrap barrel dissipate heat much better than a standard barrel.
So if that is true, after shooting, say 10 consecutive shots, when you put your hand on the carbon barrel, should you not feel a lot of heat getting out? If not, is the carbon not acting as an insulator then? I have no experience whatsoever with those barrels, but it is a question I had in my mind.
If those who have a carbon wrap barrel can speak?
Thanks

----------


## 199p

I remember an ar had about a few boxers through it in a very short time and you could hold the barrel with the carbon fiber wrapping.
Steal must have been quite hot on the inside

----------


## mikee

My AR barrel gets very hot after a couple of mag-fulls fired quickly (3 gun) and you would not dare hold the barrel with your hands but after 4 -5  minutes you can grab the barrel with with hands comfortably. 

It sheds heat very quickly. However the proprietary suppressor  it was fitted with at the time had been powder coated and fine up until that point when all the powder coating just sort of slid off the end of the suppressor in a blob  :Have A Nice Day: 

Its not a new thing, I brought my AR barrel in 2006 from Advanced Barrel Systems (which was sold to Proof Research ii believe)

Have not tried a Hardy Barrel yet, maybe when i wear out my SAUM barrel I might

----------


## chainsaw

carbon will act as an insulator, & not letting heat out of barrel is NOT a good thing !  If the weight savings are minimal then its seems a waste of time & $ to me.

----------


## kiwijames

> carbon will act as an insulator, & not letting heat out of barrel is NOT a good thing !  If the weight savings are minimal then its seems a waste of time & $ to me.


Pretty sure its the other way around. Carbon should be an excellent conductor.

----------


## DAF

I'm having new 7mm hardy barrel fitted this week for my target rifle, I'm keen to see how it goes, I usually use Krieger barrels as I've never had a bad one but after talking with Dan I thought I'd try one. 
Happy to report back in a few weeks about how I've found it

----------


## veitnamcam

> Pretty sure its the other way around. Carbon should be an excellent conductor.


I am pretty sure it is both,depending on the type of carbon weave and the resins used.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I'm having new 7mm hardy barrel fitted this week for my target rifle, I'm keen to see how it goes, I usually use Krieger barrels as I've never had a bad one but after talking with Dan I thought I'd try one. 
> Happy to report back in a few weeks about how I've found it


Be very interesting to hear your results

----------


## stug

This article explains a bit, the carbon like Proof Research uses is very good at conducting heat, plain carbon fibre in resin is very poor.

Carbon Fiber Properties-Heat Conductivity

----------


## 25/08IMP

> Have you got three of his carbon barrels?


Yea 2 x .260AI  and a .223

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## DAF

I got a load developed for my new barrel and I'm pretty happy with the performance 
The barrel took about 30 rounds to run in and cleaning has been easy since

The targets below red dot centre is 10mm
and where shot on 3 different days while confirm the load

----------

